# water circulation question.



## gone fishin (Mar 4, 2013)

so i picked up a 55g at petco during the recent sale, which is going to be my Mbuna tank. filtration is going to consist of a Rena XP3 (and possibly just cuz i have it, a fluval 105 that i have NIB. )
the tank with be stocked with about 150lbs of rocks.
i just bought 2 hydor koralia 850s.

my question is how should i position these power heads on the tank for my mbunas? both on one side? one on each? shot some ideas. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have MBuna's in my tank as well..I also have the Hydor Koralia and I have mine on one end aiming at a rock towards the middle of tank...the other one is on the other end aiming the opposite way bouncing it off the front-center of the tank..I have them both in the middle depth of the tank as well....they enjoy playing in the current


----------



## gone fishin (Mar 4, 2013)

Should I be running the power heads 24/7?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your fish probly won't mind 24/7,but if they seem greatly disturbed after 1 week then run circulation pumps on same timer as lights so they are on during lighting cycle.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I run mine 24/7...but i think i am going to put them on timer..


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

I run mine 24/7. Seems to cut down the aggression. The fish chase each other then they hit the current and give up. Gives their little brains something else to think about.


----------

